# VLS Streaming server make error



## ciubic (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Ich hab ein Problem mit VLS:

Link zu vls: http://www.videolan.org/streaming/
Also die benötigten LIBS gehen nur wenn ich vls-0.5.6 installiere bekomme ich Fehler:

Also configure geht :

Befehl: ./configure --disable-dvd --enable-debug

Jedoch make, und zu make install komme ich nicht mal:


> Compiling src/core/application.cpp...
> g++  -Wall -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DCONFIG_PATH='"/usr/local/etc/videolan/vls"' -DBUGGY_VLC -DYY_NO_UNPUT -DDEBUG -g -DSYSLOG  -o obj/core/application.o -c src/core/application.cpp
> In file included from src/core/application.cpp:90:
> src/core/common.h:113: error: conflicting types for `typedef uint64_t u64'
> ...



Link zu VLS-Source: http://downloads.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vls/0.5.6/vls-0.5.6.tar.gz


OS: SUSE LINUX 9.3 64BIT


Danke


----------



## RedWing (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

er scheint wohl Probleme mit dem 64 bit zu haben.
Hast du schonmal versucht das Tool als 32 bit Version zu übersetzen?


```
CXXFLAGS=-m32 ./configure
make
make install
```

Gruß

RedWIng


----------



## ciubic (20. Februar 2006)

Ich habs jetzt mit:

CXXFLAGS=-m32 ./configure --disable-dvd --enable-debug

probliert und bekomme immer:



> global configuration
> --------------------
> system                  : linux-gnu
> architecture            : x86_64
> ...




Und danach:



> Compiling src/core/application.cpp...
> g++  -Wall -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DCONFIG_PATH='"/usr/local/etc/videolan/vls"' -DBUGGY_VLC -DYY_NO_UNPUT -DDEBUG -g -DSYSLOG  -o obj/core/application.o -c src/core/application.cpp
> In file included from src/core/application.cpp:90:
> src/core/common.h:113: error: conflicting types for `typedef uint64_t u64'
> ...



Irgendwie kann ich nicht auf 32Bit umstellen

Danke


----------



## RedWing (20. Februar 2006)

Mhm komisch sollte eigentlich funktionieren, zumindest sollte die Option -m32 
dem c++ compiler mitgegeben werden. 
Anyway du koenntest es so auch noch versuchen:

```
./configure --target x86-linux
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## ciubic (20. Februar 2006)

Wieder Fehler

Kennt jemand ein gutes Streamingsystem:

Also es sollen Videos mit Ton über einen LinuxServer gestreamed werden.

Und eine Windowsworkstation sollte das Video in echtzeit zum Server streamen.

Also der Linux Server sollte nur verteilen.


```
Compiling src/core/application.cpp...
g++  -Wall -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DCONFIG_PATH='"/usr/local/etc/videolan/vls"' -DBUGGY_VLC -DYY_NO_UNPUT -DSYSLOG  -o obj/core/application.o -c src/core/application.cpp
In file included from src/core/application.cpp:90:
src/core/common.h:113: error: conflicting types for `typedef uint64_t u64'
src/core/common.h:90: error: previous declaration as `typedef long long
   unsigned int u64'
src/core/common.h:114: error: conflicting types for `typedef int64_t s64'
src/core/common.h:81: error: previous declaration as `typedef long long int s64
   '
In file included from src/core/application.cpp:112:
src/core/hashtable.cpp: In member function `uint32_t
   C_HashMethod<void*>::Hash(void*) const':
src/core/hashtable.cpp:100: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different
   size
make: *** [obj/core/application.o] Error 1
```

Danke


----------

